# My "unknown" Komandirskie



## mark111385 (May 11, 2006)

Hi, sorry for the blurred pic, i dont have a digicam so i just used the one on my mobile

anyway, the case is somehow visible.

here is the case:










and here is the strap:










have any of you guys seen this kind of komandirskie. BTW, it is manual wind only, and the caseback only has some very small cyrillic text, unlike the ones usually in the internet.

thanks!


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe time to watch "Play Misty for Me"


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Have you got access to a scanner?

That will give some better pictures, so we can tell you more about your watch.


----------

